# which equipment?



## sushigeezer (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi folks,

could you please help me with choosing a wright equipment package for a home gym?

I've been offered 0% finance from Littlewoods.com so I will have to choose something from here.

bench and free weights? or a multigym?

have a look and let me know.

http://www.littlewoods.com/rf/s.do/sports/gym-equipment/multi-gyms-weights?N=156+4294484291+85+4294965504&Np=1Ν=this_product&seo=t

cheers!


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

1 vote for bench n free weights.

Get squatting my friend


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

wtf weider pro 5500 £649 :confused1: when i first got back into lifting a couple of years ago i bought one of these from littlewoods £340 lmfao £309 price increase????? thought older stuff goes down in price :lol:

85k weight stack resistance upto approx 125k i still think it was a good buy "at the time" but i do wish i would of gone all out for a power cage and free weights as i ended up buying bench weights and squat stand anyway, couldnt get a cage as now dont have the room :cursing: but we live and learn.

the weights they sell are dire m8 2 piece barbell and plastic weights says it all!

if littlewoods is your only choice you need to really spec the gear and check online for price differences and what the item actually has and does not have, if you check the golds gym multifunction bench you see a picture of the utility bench but the description is of a run of the mill bench with uprights.

good luck hard decision ahead for you. but remember jump in like me you may regret it later.


----------

